# how close are wrestling and bjj



## tko4u (Oct 7, 2008)

a lot of the concepts are the same, take down, advance to dominant position, so on and so forth


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Oct 7, 2008)

BJJ focuses more on joint-locks and chokeholds to force an opponent to tap / submit.  Wrestling, on the other, focuses on clinching, holding and controlling your opponent.  The most common similiarility between the two would be that they both involve grappling.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd say that Wrestling's traditional focus on getting a pin and ignoring openings (even leaving them open) for chokes and major limb locks has developed a remarkably different ground game.  The takedowns seem to be more fine tuned in Wrestling though but perhaps that's because BJJ clubs don't spend enough time working them and too often start already on the ground.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## kaizasosei (Oct 8, 2008)

bjj goes for submission.  wrestling goes for a pin.  it's actually somewhat different.  bjj is a little more combat oriented in my opinion.  wrestling is a little more sport oriented.  but both are very strong grappling styles, each with a wealth of techniques and strategies.

j


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 8, 2008)

The more you look for differences, the more you will find.

I have talked with and heard of many wrestlers that switch to BJJ and make the transition very nicely because they understand going for a dominate position and how to move and use their weight.  

Are there differences?  Sure, as has been pointed out, wrestling focuses on just pinning the opponent where as bjj goes for a submission.  

IMO there are far more things that are alike with those arts.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

from what i have seen and experienced, wrestling translates into bjj very well, simply because bjj doesnt start until you get to the ground most of the time. the only problem is that wrestlers leave their neck exposed quite a bit.


----------



## allenjp (Oct 20, 2008)

Wrestlers don't learn how to fight off their back very well, and they don't practice finishing moves much, seeing as how those two things comprise about 80% of BJJ, I'd say the two are very different.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

they are polar opposites of the grappling scale; that said they are still both on the grappling scale.  training in one will help you in the other.

jf


----------



## cooker1 (Nov 5, 2008)

jarrod said:


> they are polar opposites of the grappling scale; that said they are still both on the grappling scale.  training in one will help you in the other.
> 
> jf



I think that is true. They are polar opposites. In what regards are you saying though? I would say that one of the opposites strong vs weak.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 5, 2008)

there are plenty of bjj guys who are very strong; the fitter person will have an advantage in any grappling style or any competitive martial art for that matter.  i was thinking more about how wrestling focuses on taking down the opponent & establishing top position, bjj assumes bottom position by pulling guard.  wrestling is without a jacket, bjj usually is with one.  submissions are illegal in wrestling, bjj is all about subs.  wrestling matches are short, explosive, & aggressive, bjj matches are typically longer & more paced.  

jf


----------



## allenjp (Nov 5, 2008)

BJJ doesn't always pull guard and assume bottom position. In fact it is considered more advantageous to get a take down and establish the top position. In a tournament a take down is two points. Of course, if you take someone down by pulling guard you get the points as well. But in SD situations pulling guard is not encouraged and is only viewed as a last resort.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 5, 2008)

i know bjjers don't always pull guard; not all wrestlers are good at takedowns either.  i have known several wrestlers who gave up the takedown then scored their points on the mat.  when comparing any styles, you have to make generalizations.

jf


----------



## cooker1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jarrod said:


> there are plenty of bjj guys who are very strong; the fitter person will have an advantage in any grappling style or any competitive martial art for that matter.  i was thinking more about how wrestling focuses on taking down the opponent & establishing top position, bjj assumes bottom position by pulling guard.  wrestling is without a jacket, bjj usually is with one.  submissions are illegal in wrestling, bjj is all about subs.  wrestling matches are short, explosive, & aggressive, bjj matches are typically longer & more paced.
> 
> jf



There are many bjj guys who are very strong, I agree. Those are alot of opposites you pointed out. I didn't realize the contrast was that vivid.


----------



## allenjp (Nov 6, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i know bjjers don't always pull guard; not all wrestlers are good at takedowns either.  i have known several wrestlers who gave up the takedown then scored their points on the mat.  when comparing any styles, you have to make generalizations.
> 
> jf



True dat. I also know at least one wrestler who is so good at take downs but so not good on the ground that he takes his opponents down then lets them stand back up repeatedly and wins his matches on the points from the take downs. But he's training BJJ now so I'm sure his ground game will improve.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Nov 24, 2008)

BJJ artists arent(shouldnt be) uncomfortable on their backs.


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> BJJ artists arent(shouldnt be) uncomfortable on their backs.


I think that's the difference.  From a purely practical perspective, I know a kid at my school who tried out for wrestling and did pretty well.  It helped his bjj.  At the same time, he actually pinned himself a couple of times when rolling through for a sweep in a wrestling match.  The ruleset got him.  So, yeah, there are differences.

Also, some wrestlers have a hard time adjusting to training in a gi, and the wrestlers I know, even the ones who train gi consistently, still prefer no-gi.


----------



## Pyrock (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread.  My son is 7 and he has been doing BJJ and wrestling for a year now.  BJJ dominates his style simply because he does it 3 days/week while he only does wrestling 1 day/week.  It's simply a schedule thing.  I was just afraid he would get the styles confused but he seems to keep it straight.  He keeps is simple and only works for full mount and side control while wrestling and stops there. Also, I always remind him before class that a full guard may not be such a good thing and to avoid it during wrestling.  It's funny to watch his BJJ because he shoots for doubles and only uses the occasional hip throw...it's actually a good thing because BJJ doesn't focus on throws or takedowns.  There was only one occasion where he tried to submit someone in wrestling.  When he mounted his opponent, the other kid pinched him then tried to bite him.  My son responded with an armbar .  Needless to say, I jumped off the bleachers and screemed at him.  His response, " but dad, he was trying to bite me!". Go figure!

What is even more interesting is that he also does Tae Kwon Do.  During his first wrestling class, he almost threw a kick prior to shooting a double.  I thought it was over but he figured it out.


----------

